# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Λευκές Συσκευές >  θερμοσιφωνας - πτωση της ασφαλειας του

## savasga

σε θερμοσιφωνα-μποιλερ ο οποιος δεν ζεσταινε το νερο καλα και εριχνε μετα απο καποια ωρα λειτουργειας την ασφαλεια του εγινε απο ειδικο αλλαγη της αντιστασης και μερικως καθαρισμος απο τα αλατα ( 40 ε  κοστος αντιστασης χωρις να εχει πανω της τον καταλυτη που ειχε η παλια αντισταση) ......
συνεχιζει και ριχνει την αντισταση του παλι μετα απο καποια ωρα λειτουργειας
τι μπορει να συμβαινει ετσι ωστε να φωναξω τον ιδιο τον ειδικο αλλα να ειμαι και λιγο διαβασμενος;

----------


## MitsoulasFm

γινεται καποιο βραχυκυκλωμα σιγουρα

----------


## konman

Υπαρχει πιθανοτητα να μην φταιει ο θερμοσιφωνας αλλα η ασφαλεια απο των πινακα.

----------


## savasga

> Υπαρχει πιθανοτητα να μην φταιει ο θερμοσιφωνας αλλα η ασφαλεια απο των πινακα.


δηλαδη να εχει χαλασει η ασφαλεια στον πινακα;
παρεπιπτοντως αυτην ανεβοκατεβαζω για να λειτουργησω τον θερμοσιφωνα

----------


## vasilimertzani

οταν την αλλαξε ειδες διαφορα? πχ.αντι για 5 λεπτα να την ριχνει σε 20? μετα απο ποση ωρα την ριχνει? ποσα Α ασφαλεια ειναι?παλια τον αναβες?επειδη αναφερεις μποιλερ.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Μήπως έβαλε μεγαλύτερης ισχύος αντίσταση??
Το ανόδιο είναι απαραίτητο, αλλά άσχετο με τη ασφάλεια.

----------


## savasga

> οταν την αλλαξε ειδες διαφορα? πχ.αντι για 5 λεπτα να την ριχνει σε 20? μετα απο ποση ωρα την ριχνει? ποσα Α ασφαλεια ειναι?παλια τον αναβες?επειδη αναφερεις μποιλερ.


οσο αφορα το ριξιμο της ασφαλειας δεν ειδα διαφορα...συνεχιζει να την ριχνει (οχι παντα) κοντα στα 15-20 λεπτα.....ειναι 20αρα .....παντα τον αναβα (αν και στα 6 χρονια που τον λειτουργω στον τελευταιο 1,5 χρονο πεφτει η ασφαλεια)

----------


## savasga

> Μήπως έβαλε μεγαλύτερης ισχύος αντίσταση??
> Το ανόδιο είναι απαραίτητο, αλλά άσχετο με τη ασφάλεια.


εγω δεν εχω ελεγξει τι αντισταση μου εβαλε (του εστειλα με mail φωτο των χαρακτηριστικων και του τυπου της αντιστασης ...την παραγγειλε γιατι δεν μπορουσε να την βρει παρα μονο στην μαμα εταιρεια ...την χρεωσε 40ε -χωρις να μου δωσει αποδειξη για την αγορα - και την περασε)
βεβαια οπως ειπα επεφτε και πριν την επεμβαση τη δικια του (αυτος ηταν και ο λογος που τον καλεσα)
ειπες οτι το ανοδιο ειναι απαραιτητο αρα πρεπει να κανω φασαρια;

----------


## vasilimertzani

> εγω δεν εχω ελεγξει τι αντισταση μου εβαλε (του εστειλα με mail φωτο των χαρακτηριστικων και του τυπου της αντιστασης ...την παραγγειλε γιατι δεν μπορουσε να την βρει παρα μονο στην μαμα εταιρεια ...την χρεωσε 40ε -χωρις να μου δωσει αποδειξη για την αγορα - και την περασε)
> βεβαια οπως ειπα επεφτε και πριν την επεμβαση τη δικια του (αυτος ηταν και ο λογος που τον καλεσα)
> ειπες οτι το ανοδιο ειναι απαραιτητο αρα πρεπει να κανω φασαρια;



σαφως και επρεπε να βαλει το ανοδιο μεσα.Προτεινεται να εβαζε και καινουργιο ανοδιο οχι το παλιο.στο θεμα σου τωρα πρεπει να ερθει ηλεκτρολογος να δει τη αντισταση εχεις και να αμπερομετρησει να δει που υπαρχει προβλημα.
Μαλλον λογω αποστασης (ειναι μακρια απο τον πινακα? ) κακες συνδεσεις θα ειναι οριακη η 20Α ασφαλεια.

----------


## αλπινιστης

> δηλαδη να εχει χαλασει η ασφαλεια στον πινακα;
> Ναι, συνηθως στους θερμοσιφωνες, λογω του υψηλου ρευματος (16-17Α στα 3,5KW) η ασφαλεια την ακουει.
> παρεπιπτοντως αυτην ανεβοκατεβαζω για να λειτουργησω τον θερμοσιφωνα


Την ασφαλεια να την εχεις μονιμα σηκωμενη και να ανοιγοκλεινεις τον θερμοσιφωνα απο τον διπλο διακοπτη.

Απλος τροπος για να ελεγξεις ασφαλεια θερμοσιφωνα: Αναψε τον και μετα απο 10 λεπτα πιασε το πλαινο μερος της ασφαλειας. Αν ειναι ενοχλητικα ζεστη αλλαξε την. Η ασφαλεια δεν πρεπει να ανεβαζει σχεδον καθολου την θερμοκρασια της.

*ΜΟΝΟ ΑΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΤΙΣ ΑΠΑΡΑΙΤΗΤΕΣ ΓΝΩΣΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΣΕ ΒΡΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΚΡΕΜΕΣΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΠΙΝΑΚΑ ΣΟΥ!*

----------


## savasga

> σαφως και επρεπε να βαλει το ανοδιο μεσα.Προτεινεται να εβαζε και καινουργιο ανοδιο οχι το παλιο.στο θεμα σου τωρα πρεπει να ερθει ηλεκτρολογος να δει τη αντισταση εχεις και να αμπερομετρησει να δει που υπαρχει προβλημα.
> Μαλλον λογω αποστασης (ειναι μακρια απο τον πινακα? ) κακες συνδεσεις θα ειναι οριακη η 20Α ασφαλεια.


η αποσταση του πινακα απο τον θερμοσιφωνα ειναι περιπου 4-5 μετρα (την πτωση της ασφαλειας ομως δεν την ειχα παλαιοτερα...στα 6 χρονια που εχω το σπιτι τον τελευταιο 1,5 χρονο εχω αυτο το προβλημα )

----------


## savasga

> Την ασφαλεια να την εχεις μονιμα σηκωμενη και να ανοιγοκλεινεις τον θερμοσιφωνα απο τον διπλο διακοπτη.
> 
> Απλος τροπος για να ελεγξεις ασφαλεια θερμοσιφωνα: Αναψε τον και μετα απο 10 λεπτα πιασε το πλαινο μερος της ασφαλειας. Αν ειναι ενοχλητικα ζεστη αλλαξε την. Η ασφαλεια δεν πρεπει να ανεβαζει σχεδον καθολου την θερμοκρασια της.
> 
> *ΜΟΝΟ ΑΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΤΙΣ ΑΠΑΡΑΙΤΗΤΕΣ ΓΝΩΣΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΣΕ ΒΡΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΚΡΕΜΕΣΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΠΙΝΑΚΑ ΣΟΥ!*


στον πινακα δεν υπαρχει αλλος διακοπτης(οπως αυτος ο διπλος που λες)εκτος απο την ασφαλεια αυτη και το φωτακι διπλα στην ασφαλεια που ειναι συνεχεια αναμενο και σβηνει μονο οταν κλεισω την ασφαλεια (σιγουρα δεν ειναι το φωτακι απο τον θερμοσιφωνα )

----------


## αλπινιστης

> στον πινακα δεν υπαρχει αλλος διακοπτης(οπως αυτος ο διπλος που λες)εκτος απο την ασφαλεια αυτη και το φωτακι διπλα στην ασφαλεια που ειναι συνεχεια αναμενο και σβηνει μονο οταν κλεισω την ασφαλεια (σιγουρα δεν ειναι το φωτακι απο τον θερμοσιφωνα )


Ειναι παλιος ο πινακας?
Ετσι οπως περιγραφεις το σετ ασφαλεια-φωτακι, δεν εχεις διακοπτη θερμοσιφωνα. Ενας λογος παραπανω να καταπονειται χειροτερα η ασφαλεια.
Επειδη αντιλαμβανομαι οτι δεν το εχεις το αθλημα (μαλλον δεν εισαι ηλεκτρολογος) φωναξε καποιον να σου αλλαξει την ασφαλεια και εαν χωραει στον πινακα, να προσθεσει διακοπτη. Εγω ειμαι λιγο μακρια, αλλα ισως καποιος απο το φορουμ που μενει Θεσσαλονικη, να μπορει να σε βοηθησει.

----------


## savasga

> Ειναι παλιος ο πινακας?
> Ετσι οπως περιγραφεις το σετ ασφαλεια-φωτακι, δεν εχεις διακοπτη θερμοσιφωνα. Ενας λογος παραπανω να καταπονειται χειροτερα η ασφαλεια.
> Επειδη αντιλαμβανομαι οτι δεν το εχεις το αθλημα (μαλλον δεν εισαι ηλεκτρολογος) φωναξε καποιον να σου αλλαξει την ασφαλεια και εαν χωραει στον πινακα, να προσθεσει διακοπτη. Εγω ειμαι λιγο μακρια, αλλα ισως καποιος απο το φορουμ που μενει Θεσσαλονικη, να μπορει να σε βοηθησει.


φιλε αλπινιστη το σπιτι ειναι 7 ετων αρα μαλλον ο ηλεκτρολογος ηταν μ.....ας που δεν εβαλε διακοπτη.
οχι δεν ειμαι ηλεκτρολογος αλλα κατεχω αρκετα και προσπαθω να ενημερωνομαι οσο μπορω γιαυτο 
δεν χρειαζεται να φωναξω καποιον γιατι θα φωναξω τον ιδιο μαστορα που φωναξα και μου αλλαξε την αντισταση του θερμοσιφωνα

----------


## savasga

να θεσω και τον τελευταιο μου προβληματισμο που αφορα το ανοδιο.......μηπως δεν εβαλε ο μαστορας ανοδιο επειδη η αντισταση ηταν χαλκινη;

----------


## savasga

χθες που πηρα τον μαστορα σε συγκεκριμενες ερωτησεις οι απαντησεις του ηταν οι εξης : 
α. το ανοδιο δεν χρειαζεται γιατι δεν κανει τιποτα επειδη στην περιοχη μου το νερο εχει πολλα αλατα
β. δεν χρειαζομαι στον ηλεκ.πινακα ξεχωριστο διακοπτη (για τον θερμοσιφωνα) γιατι η ασφαλεια αυτη που υπαρχει (την οποια θα την αλλαξουμε) ειναι ασφαλειοδιακοπτης

----------


## konman

> α. το ανοδιο δεν χρειαζεται γιατι δεν κανει τιποτα επειδη στην περιοχη μου το νερο εχει πολλα αλατα


Αν ειναι ετσι το κανει καλα.

----------


## savasga

> Αν ειναι ετσι το κανει καλα.


αυτο το λες σοβαρα ή αστειευεσαι;  (ρωταω για να ξερω)

----------


## konman

> αυτο το λες σοβαρα ή αστειευεσαι;  (ρωταω για να ξερω)


Σοβαρα το λεω και καλο ειναι στις περιοχες που δεν εχουν
πολλα αλατα να μην χρησιμοποιειτε ανοδιο.

Και αν εχετε προβλημα δειτε αυτο που δεν μπαινει μεσα στο νερο.

p-17398-300-both.jpg
http://www.4uthesite.com/p-17398/ano...u-stopcor.html

----------


## savasga

> Σοβαρα το λεω και καλο ειναι στις περιοχες που δεν εχουν
> πολλα αλατα να μην χρησιμοποιειτε ανοδιο.
> 
> Και αν εχετε προβλημα δειτε αυτο που δεν μπαινει μεσα στο νερο.
> 
> p-17398-300-both.jpg
> http://www.4uthesite.com/p-17398/ano...u-stopcor.html


τωρα με μπερδεψες......ο μαστορας λεει οτι δεν εβαλε το ανοδιο γιατι η περιοχη μου εχει πολλα αλατα και δεν κανει τιποτα.....εσυ συμφωνεις και παρακατω γραφεις << καλο ειναι στις περιοχες που δεν εχουν
πολλα αλατα να μην χρησιμοποιειτε ανοδιο>>
για ξεκαθαρισε το λιγο.

----------


## konman

> τωρα με μπερδεψες......ο μαστορας λεει οτι δεν εβαλε το ανοδιο γιατι η περιοχη μου εχει πολλα αλατα και δεν κανει τιποτα.....εσυ συμφωνεις και παρακατω γραφεις << καλο ειναι στις περιοχες που δεν εχουν
> πολλα αλατα να μην χρησιμοποιειτε ανοδιο>>
> για ξεκαθαρισε το λιγο.



Δεν το καταλαβες μαλλον.
Εγω εγραψα οτι αν η περιοχη που μενεις δεν εχει αλατα δεν 
ειναι και τοσο καλο να χρησιμοποιεις ανοδιο διοτι ερχεται
σε επαφη με το νερο και αφηνει μεταλλα μεσα στο νερο. 

Αν η περιοχη που μενεις εχει αλατα για μενα ειναι 
καλυτερο το ανοδιο να ειναι εξωτερικο γιατι δεν 
ερχεται σε επαφη με το νερο.

Ελπιζω να το καταλαβες.

----------


## vasilimertzani

> Σοβαρα το λεω και καλο ειναι στις περιοχες που δεν εχουν
> πολλα αλατα να μην χρησιμοποιειτε ανοδιο.
> 
> Και αν εχετε προβλημα δειτε αυτο που δεν μπαινει μεσα στο νερο.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 34843
> http://www.4uthesite.com/p-17398/ano...u-stopcor.html


To ανοδιο δεν μπαινει για τα αλατα του νερου αλλα για την προστασια απο υλεκτρολυση λογω διαφορων μεταλων.
Αλλωστε και αυτο που προτεινεις για αυτη την δουλεια ειναι.

----------


## savasga

τελικα τι να πω στο μαστορα που ενω καναμε ολη την διαδικασια να αλλαξουμε την αντισταση του θερμοσιφωνα (δαπεδου) δεν εβαλε ανοδιο και σε ερωτηση μου γιατι οχι η απαντηση του ηταν οτι η περιοχη εχει πολλα αλατα και δεν κανει τιποτα;

----------


## vasilimertzani

> τελικα τι να πω στο μαστορα που ενω καναμε ολη την διαδικασια να αλλαξουμε την αντισταση του θερμοσιφωνα (δαπεδου) δεν εβαλε ανοδιο και σε ερωτηση μου γιατι οχι η απαντηση του ηταν οτι η περιοχη εχει πολλα αλατα και δεν κανει τιποτα;


Σαββα
επειδη δεν βλεπω που θα φατσει υτη η κουβεντα.παρε τηλ.την αντιπροσωπεια και εξηγησε τους οτι εφερες αυτον τον ανθρωπο και σου ειπε αυτα τα πραγματα.ισχυουν ή πρεπει να γινει ετσι οπως το αγορασες????

ενημερω κιολας να ξερουμε.

----------


## savasga

> Σαββα
> επειδη δεν βλεπω που θα φατσει υτη η κουβεντα.παρε τηλ.την αντιπροσωπεια και εξηγησε τους οτι εφερες αυτον τον ανθρωπο και σου ειπε αυτα τα πραγματα.ισχυουν ή πρεπει να γινει ετσι οπως το αγορασες????
> 
> ενημερω κιολας να ξερουμε.


σε βλεπω λιγο εκνευρισμενο και δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τον λογο.
στον χωρο αυτο ολοι αναλογα με τις γνωσεις τους και την ειδικοτητα τους βοηθανε -αν θελουν - τους υπολοιπους που ρωτουν να μαθουν καποια πραγματα ετσι ωστε ειτε να διορθωσουν τα κακως κειμενα ειτε να διευρυνουν τις ερασιτεχνικες τους γνωσεις.
αν δεν μπορεσα να καταλαβω καποια πραγματα (και με συγχωρεις αν σε κουρασα)ειναι γιατι δεν ειναι αυτο το γνωστικο μου αντικειμενο και οτι οι απαντησεις ηταν λιγο διφορουμενες
εξαλλου υπαρχει και ενα ρητο που αν το ασπαζομασταν ολοι σιγουρα τα πραγματα θα ηταν καλυτερα για ολους μας (( δεν φταιει αυτος που δεν καταλαβαινει αλλα αυτος που δεν του εδωσε να καταλαβει ))

----------


## vasilimertzani

> σε βλεπω λιγο εκνευρισμενο και δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τον λογο.
> στον χωρο αυτο ολοι αναλογα με τις γνωσεις τους και την ειδικοτητα τους βοηθανε -αν θελουν - τους υπολοιπους που ρωτουν να μαθουν καποια πραγματα ετσι ωστε ειτε να διορθωσουν τα κακως κειμενα ειτε να διευρυνουν τις ερασιτεχνικες τους γνωσεις.
> αν δεν μπορεσα να καταλαβω καποια πραγματα (και με συγχωρεις αν σε κουρασα)ειναι γιατι δεν ειναι αυτο το γνωστικο μου αντικειμενο και οτι οι απαντησεις ηταν λιγο διφορουμενες
> εξαλλου υπαρχει και ενα ρητο που αν το ασπαζομασταν ολοι σιγουρα τα πραγματα θα ηταν καλυτερα για ολους μας (( δεν φταιει αυτος που δεν καταλαβαινει αλλα αυτος που δεν του εδωσε να καταλαβει ))


οχι φιλε μου,καθολου εκνευρισμενος.με παρεξηγησες.
Απλα πιστευω οτι η καλυτερη  λυση ειναι η ανατιπροσωποια.

Φιλικα στο λεω γιατι εχω δει πολλα θεματα να χαλανε με τις αποψεις καποιον που επιμενουν.Μπορει να κανω και εγω λαθος και ο φιλος ποιο πανω και ο μαστορας που εκανε την δουλεια.Δεν ειναι πιο σωστη η γνωμη της αντιπροσωποιας??

ΥΓ φανταζομαι δεν ειναι και σωστο να φωναξεις τον μαστορα και να του πεις μου ειπε ενας φιλος απο ενα φορουμ το και το.

----------


## savasga

> οχι φιλε μου,καθολου εκνευρισμενος.με παρεξηγησες.
> Απλα πιστευω οτι η καλυτερη  λυση ειναι η ανατιπροσωποια.
> 
> Φιλικα στο λεω γιατι εχω δει πολλα θεματα να χαλανε με τις αποψεις καποιον που επιμενουν.Μπορει να κανω και εγω λαθος και ο φιλος ποιο πανω και ο μαστορας που εκανε την δουλεια.Δεν ειναι πιο σωστη η γνωμη της αντιπροσωποιας??
> 
> ΥΓ φανταζομαι δεν ειναι και σωστο να φωναξεις τον μαστορα και να του πεις μου ειπε ενας φιλος απο ενα φορουμ το και το.


εμενα μου φανηκε πως εκνευριστηκες....αν οχι σου ζηταω συγνωμη
το θεμα ειναι οτι η γνωμη του καθε ειδικου οταν ειναι τεκμηριωμενη μετραει.......αλλα ποτε δεν πρεπει - πιστευω να την δεχεσαι θεσφατη-γιατι οπως θα εχεις διαπιστωσει πολλα μαστορια εχουν κανει του κωλου τις βλακειες τις οποιες τις πληρωνουν οι καημενοι οι ασχετοι που δεν εχουν ιδεα για καποια πραγματα (οπως εγω στο συγκεκριμενο θεμα)
το ολο θεμα ειναι μεσα απο ψαξιμο να βρεις εναν μαστορα που με τον καιρο θα κερδισει την εμπιστοσυνη σου και τοτε οτι θα λεει θα ειναι ευαγγελιο
Υ.Γ αυτο δεν θα το εκανα τοσο φανερα αλλα με καποιες ερωτησεις αθωες και με καποιες επισημανσεις θα μπορουσα -οσο ειναι δυνατον να καταλαβω το ποιον του για να ξερω αν θα τον ξαναφωναξω ή οχι

----------


## vasilimertzani

> εμενα μου φανηκε πως εκνευριστηκες....αν οχι σου ζηταω συγνωμη
> το θεμα ειναι οτι η γνωμη του καθε ειδικου οταν ειναι τεκμηριωμενη μετραει.......αλλα ποτε δεν πρεπει - πιστευω να την δεχεσαι θεσφατη-γιατι οπως θα εχεις διαπιστωσει πολλα μαστορια εχουν κανει του κωλου τις βλακειες τις οποιες τις πληρωνουν οι καημενοι οι ασχετοι που δεν εχουν ιδεα για καποια πραγματα (οπως εγω στο συγκεκριμενο θεμα)
> το ολο θεμα ειναι μεσα απο ψαξιμο να βρεις εναν μαστορα που με τον καιρο θα κερδισει την εμπιστοσυνη σου και τοτε οτι θα λεει θα ειναι ευαγγελιο
> Υ.Γ αυτο δεν θα το εκανα τοσο φανερα αλλα με καποιες ερωτησεις αθωες και με καποιες επισημανσεις θα μπορουσα -οσο ειναι δυνατον να καταλαβω το ποιον του για να ξερω αν θα τον ξαναφωναξω ή οχι


μην ζητας συγνωμη,δεν υπαρχει λογος.Ποτε δεν εκνευριζομαι στο σαιτ,αν καποιο θεμα δεν με γεμιζει δεν ξαναμπαινω.
Σου εκανα μια προταση για τον εξης λογο.
Φανταζομαι και ολοι εδω μεσα οι τεχνικοι να συμφωνησουν μαζι μου(πιστευω και εσυ).
Θα παρεις αυριο τηλ.τον μαστορα να του πεις οτι ο vasilxxxx kai o conmaxxxx.(oπου απο τις απαντησεις που δινει προσωπικα πιστευω οτι το κατεχει το αντικειμενο) ειπαν οτι λαθος σου που δεν εβαλες ή εβαλες ελα βαλτο βγαλτο κλπ.Ειναι καπως προσβλητικο.
Η απαντηση της αντιπροσωποιας ομως δεν μπορει να αμφισβητηθει.

----------


## savasga

φιλε Βασιλη καποια στιγμη πρεπει ολοι μας - οπου ο καθενας στον δικο του χωρο ειναι μαστορας - να καταλαβουμε οτι ολοι μας ειμαστε πελαγωμενοι,εκτος τοπου και χρονου και ερμαια του καθενος οταν βρισκομαστε εξω απο τα νερα μας ( την εξιδεικευση μας ).......ολοι προσπαθουμε να γινει η δουλεια μας σωστα χωρις να εχουμε αλλα προβληματα και τρεξιματα. αυτο συμβαινει και για τον ηλεκτρολογο τον υδραυλικο τον γιατρο .....κλπ
κανεις μας δεν θελει να τον κοροιδεψουν ...δυστιχως τα κακα παραδειγματα ειναι παρα πολλα και εχουν συμβει σε ολους μας
Τωρα ,πως καποιος θα χειριστει τις απαντησεις που πηρε στα ερωτηματα του αυτο ειναι αλλο θεμα και εχεις απολυτο δικιο σ'αυτα που λες....ολα αυτα εξαρτονται απο το επιπεδο (οχι μορφοτικο) του καθενος
το να ρωτησω την αντιπροσωπεια πιστευεις οτι παιζει ρολο; αφου η μαμισια αντισταση ειχε πανω ανοδιο....τι παραπανω μπορει να μου πει η αντιπροσωπεια; εκεινο που περιμενω ειναι μια τεκμηριωμενη απαντηση απο τον μαστορα μου και για να καταλαβω ποσο ευσταθει αυτη η αποψη πρεπει κι εγω να μορφωθω ακουγοντας και τις γνωμες καποιον αλλων μαστορων που εχουν αποψη
αν και τελικα δεν διευρυνα τις γνωσεις μου (μεσα απο την δικια σας εμπειρια) ευχαριστω ολους που μπηκαν στον κοπο να απαντησουν

----------

vasilimertzani (27-08-12)

----------


## jomor

> εγω δεν εχω ελεγξει τι αντισταση μου εβαλε (του εστειλα με mail φωτο των χαρακτηριστικων και του τυπου της αντιστασης ...την παραγγειλε γιατι δεν μπορουσε να την βρει παρα μονο στην μαμα εταιρεια ...την χρεωσε 40ε -χωρις να μου δωσει αποδειξη για την αγορα - και την περασε)



εγώ πάντως επειδή άλλαξα σήμερα αντίσταση, την πληρωσα (με απόδειξη) στο κατάστημα ηλεκτρολογικών της γειτονιάς μου, μαζί με ανόδιο και φλάτζα, 15€. Το μόνο που με ρώτησε ο μάγκας ήταν πόσες τρύπες για βίδες έχει ( 8 στον αριθμό ),  ούτε τι μάρκα είναι, ούτε πόσα λίτρα, ούτε πόσα ΚW ήταν η προηγούμενη. Δεν ξέρω τι διαφορές μπορεί να υπάρχουν, το λέω πληροφοριακά.

----------

